# Free Watch New Unworn



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am so happy to be back posting and not working that I am giving away a watch to celebrate.

Not some junk trinket like I gave to Jason







but a brand new Vostok!

Brand new, boxed, unworn, with instructions, very tasteful, gold case, black dial screw down crown, 40mm ish. There might be a pic on it but I'm not really sure, certainly can't remember three jet fighters or anything like that









Anyway here we go, only 3 simple questions this time, and no silliness please.

1. What is an Ephemorous Time?

2. What is an Nurenburg Egg?

3.How many ears has my cat Kickstart got?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

1. A very small amount of time or the duration of a short lived event

2. The nickname given to the 1st portable timepiece, built into en egg shaped enclosure by Peter Henlein and included the groundbreaking devolopment of a mainspring (as opposed to deadweights as used in clocks)

3.a guess. one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I would think a correct answer to number 3 would be "not more that 2"


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

15 ears?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I see the silliness has started already


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I always start off by being silly,I am not entering the comp so can afford to be


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You didn't expect anythin less did you Mark? Jst cant understand why Stan hasn't joined in!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

He will


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I reckon Stan is furiously googling.

I had a pic of Kickstart I the pets thread, her face once seen, should remain fixed in your wildest nightmares


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What's happened to your avatar Mark ?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I changed hosts for my company site and have lost my upload password for the FTP program. I am sorting out everyting shortly, new ISP, new site re-formatting the laptop, new avatar, fun, fun, fun,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

As you would expect, my ISP is totally ***** tonight.









I may as well be on a slomo or worse. .
















I'll have to guess.









1, Home time.









2, I wouldn't boil it. Sin.









3, It doesn't matter, a cat will cope with most things. They rock.









That's me screwed then.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've got it







.

1. The time Alex keeps his watches.

2. A goose egg the stormtroopers used to stick up their arses to make them march funny.

3.As many ears as he wants 'cos he's one tough moggie. I've still not recovered from that picture







.

Right - where's me watch







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh ,and Mark, can you clarify whether its an auto or a manual before you send it please







.

Thankyou so much.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

> A goose egg the stormtroopers used to stick up their arses to make them march funny.


























..............and so eggy farts lived way on into the 23rd century.....................


----------

